# Grubs and insects - is it time to apply?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I live in East Tennessee and with May almost here, I'm curious if it's time to apply products for insects and grubs. I have these 3 products on hand. Thanks!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Here's a good post about Grub Ex. TLDR GET IT DOWN

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @mjh648... I'll get it down now! How about the Triazicide, can it gone down with the GrubEx or should I wait?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Thanks @mjh648... I'll get it down now! How about the Triazicide, can it gone down with the GrubEx or should I wait?


24 hour grub killer and done


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @SCGrassMan... I'll only put down the GrubEx and wait on the Triazicide.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Thanks @SCGrassMan... I'll only put down the GrubEx and wait on the Triazicide.


But if you HAVE it, it will kill other stuff like ants and whatnot so there's no harm really.


----------

